# Moving Start Point



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, oh K-Master! :D


----------



## kotori (Jul 31, 2007)

I have written a UI automation tool which can help you move sample start offsets for whole groups, see http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/tools/SampleStartOffset/ (SampleStartOffset).
It would of course be much nicer to be able to operate on NKI files directly instead of automating the Kontakt user-interface, but since the files are encrypted this was the only way. Please take care if you use this tool since UI automation can be a bit fragile. What the program does is that it controls the mouse and keyboard - it takes a screenshot of the zones in Kontakt, tries to figure out the area of each zone, automates the mouse to click on each zone and the keyboard to enter the new sample start offset values. It also contains a simple OCR feature which enables it to read the old offset from its screenshot and add your value to it, so that you can make relative adjustments.

I haven't tested it yet with K2.2.3.

/Nils


----------



## Thonex (Jul 31, 2007)

kotori @ Tue Jul 31 said:


> I have written a UI automation tool which can help you move sample start offsets for whole groups, see http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/tools/SampleStartOffset/ (SampleStartOffset).....
> 
> /Nils



Nils!!!!! :D 

You ROCK dude!!! =o 

I haven't tried it yet.... but man.... I could have really used this a few weeks ago :cry: 

A small suggestion... if it's not too hard to incorporate... would it be possible to have a choice between Sample Start offset from the start and Sample Start offset from the end? In other words... it wold be nice to (say) have all the start points be 12345 samples before the end of the sample? This would be great for release triggers.

Anyway... I'm sure this little application is going to be great. Time to visit your Pay Pal account :D 

Cheers Nils,

T


----------



## polypx (Aug 1, 2007)

Another way to offset the sample start of all groups at once is this:

Make sure you're in Sample mode, not DFD.

Edit ALL GROUPS turned on.

Source block. Modulation. Add Modulator -> External-> Constant.

And assign that modulator to Sample Start.

cheers
Dan


----------



## kotori (Dec 5, 2008)

I just uploaded a new version of the http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/tools/SampleStartOffset/ (SampleStartOffset) tool that works with Kontakt 3 and also supports the sample start modulation range.
As always, please be very careful with GUI automation like this. Also note that the program probably depends on the standard XP theme being used. Other visual themes may shift coordinate offsets.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks a million Nils, it's great to have K3 covered.

Have a beautiful day my friend.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## acabreira (Dec 7, 2008)

kotori @ December 5th 2008 said:


> I just uploaded a new version of the http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/tools/SampleStartOffset/ (SampleStartOffset) tool that works with Kontakt 3 and also supports the sample start modulation range.
> As always, please be very careful with GUI automation like this. Also note that the program probably depends on the standard XP theme being used. Other visual themes may shift coordinate offsets.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nils



Hi, Nills. That´s an incredible tool. To be perfect, thugh, I´d like to see an additional small feature: that you could set the sample start to the loop start, since it sometimes produce the best legato with SIPS.

Thanks.


----------



## KingIdiot (Dec 7, 2008)

I use Quick Keys to do this, but having a seperate dedicated tool to do this is pretty awesome!


----------



## kotori (Dec 7, 2008)

acabreira @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Hi, Nills. That´s an incredible tool. To be perfect, thugh, I´d like to see an additional small feature: that you could set the sample start to the loop start, since it sometimes produce the best legato with SIPS.


I think that should be possible to add I think. Might have a go at it when I find time.



KingIdiot @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> I use Quick Keys to do this, but having a seperate dedicated tool to do this is pretty awesome!


Really? But does that work on instruments with multiple groups? The key navigation among zones seems buggy in Kontakt - it can sometimes select zones from other groups than the selected one.

What my program does is that it takes a screenshot of the zones, figures out the screen coordinate of each one and selects them one after each other.


----------



## kotori (Dec 8, 2008)

polypx @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Maybe there's some advantage to using "list view" in the mapping editor to do this. So you can select zones sequentially regardless of group? Just an idea.


Unfortunately not. The keyboard navigation doesn't work in list mode.


----------



## KingIdiot (Dec 8, 2008)

kotori @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> acabreira @ Mon Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Nills. That´s an incredible tool. To be perfect, thugh, I´d like to see an additional small feature: that you could set the sample start to the loop start, since it sometimes produce the best legato with SIPS.
> ...



Well I set it up to do mouse clicks via coardinates. with a specific "zoom size" on the mapping window, and scroll so the first zone starts in one specific spot. For multiple groups I'd set the mapping view to show only selected groups and do each group one at a time (I did once set up a script to do 8 groups at a time.).

I set the scipt to select a zone, select the sample start position value, enter a new value, then select the next zone, and repeat.

It worked pretty well, jsut so long as I set up the zones in the correct place, and so long as I gave a little delay time inbetween commads, because the Kontakt editor is just finnicky.

for the life of my I CANNOT understand why they dont put some basic windows/mac keyboard commands on that interface!



Also, Ned, you might want to look into Constructor from Chickensys. I dont have it, but it should do this in a batchable process. As well as others.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Nils!!! Still haven't tried this but it looks so useful and good! Cheers

Theo


----------



## KingIdiot (Dec 9, 2008)

Nils,

I don't know how difficult it would be to add a "change end point" instead of, or as well as "change start point", but I think it might be of some use. Again I do this a bit with QuickKeys, but I do alot of start/end time changes for more than just legato, and am thinking that it might help others too.


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 9, 2008)

Guys,

I am following your discussion with huge interest!

Is there a way to script a very simple legato that would detect whether a note was still held, and just alter the sample start of the incoming note - say start from 2000 samples in?

And would this be able to work without affecting RTs groups?

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## kotori (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Paul,
Kontakt allows scripts to specify a sample start offset when a note is (re)generated. However, for some reason this doesn't seem to work with the S.MOD (otherwise one would probably be able to use SIPS without any change in DFD mode). However, it's possible to let the script generate CC messages that modulate the sample start so what you describe should be possible in DFD mode.

Cheers,
Nils


----------

